# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Dünyadaki en

## atoybil

Turgut üZAKMAN

Dünyadaki en meşru, en ahlaklı, en haklı, en kutsal savaşlardan birinin, emperyalizme karşı verilmiş ve kazanılmış ilk kurtuluş savaşının, bir millileşme ihtilalinin romanı, şaşırtıcı bir yakın zaman destanı... 
-Turgut üzakman'ın elli küsur yıldır süregelen çabasının ürünü. 
-Milli Mücadelemizin, bir serüven romanı gibi rahat okunan ve şimdiye kadar yazılmamış ayrıntılı, çok yönlü öyküsü. 
-Gurur ve ibret verici gerçeklerin, gerçek belgelere dayalı olgu ve olayların, insani içine çeken, şaşırtan, heyecanlandıran, ağlatan, gönendiren anlatısı. 
-Tüm yeni nesillere eşi olmayan bir armağan. 
Sevgili Gençler ! 
.... Emperyalizmi ve yamaklarını dize getiren, bir enkazdan yepyeni, çağdaş bir devlet kurmayı başaran atalarınızla gurur duyun, şehit ve gazi atalarınızın onurunu yalancılara çiğnetmeyin.

----------


## atoybil

şu üilgin Türkler.. 

bir şey olduğumuza ve bir şey olduğunuza inanmamışsanız şu ana kadar..
bu kitabı bulun ..ve okuyun...
"şu çılgın Türkler'"i okuyun .."üılgın " babanızla dedenizle gurur duyun..(Hasan PULUR)
TARİHSEL GERüEĞİ,ROMAN DİLİNE DüNüşTüREN BİR KİTAP..BU KİTABI OKUYUN..üOCUKLARINIZA OKUTUN..DOSTLARINIZA ARMAĞAN EDİN (İlhan SELüUK)
evet arkadaşlar,bugün güzel bir şey yapın..bu kitabı okuyun...
33.basımı yapılan ve tükenen bu kitap sizi nerelere götürecek,hangi yankılanmalar içinde bugüne döneceksiniz...
kitabın içinde kaybolacak,şaşıracak,kızacak,sevinecek,üzülecek ve gurur duyacaksınız...o gün görülemeyen bazı hesapları bugün görmeye çalışanları ,umudumuzun bu çılgınlıklarımızda olduğunu farkedeceksiniz..
geleceğe çok daha farklı bakacaksınız...
Bu kitabı kaçırmayın...tadını çıkara çıkara okuyun..

----------


## atoybil

'şu üılgın Türkler' rekor kırıyor 

Turgut üzakman'ın milli mücadele yıllarını anlattığı ''şu üılgın Türkler'' adlı eseri 6 ayda 107. baskıya ulaşarak 214 bin adet satıldı. Kitap için 80 bin sipariş daha verildi. İşte haftanın en çok okunan kitapları 
25 Eylül 2005 10:10 

Turgut üzakman'ın milli mücadele yıllarını anlattığı ''şu üılgın Türkler'' adlı eseri 6 ayda 107. baskıya ulaşarak 214 bin adet satıldı. BilgiYayınevi yetkililerinden aldığı bilgiye göre, Nisan ayında okurla buluşan ''şu üılgın Türkler'' büyük ilgi görmeyi sürdürüyor. 
Haftalardır en çok okunan kitap unvanını elinden bırakmayan kitabın 107. baskısı kitapevlerinin raflarındaki yerini aldı. Okurdan gördüğü ilgi sebebiyle sürekli yeni baskısı yapılan kitabın gelecek hafta için 80 bin siparişi bulunuyor. 
Kitabın siparişlere dayanılarak yeni baskıları hazırlanırken, son olarak 138. baskının matbaada okurla buluşmak için gün saydığı ifade edildi. 

-GURUR VE İBRET VERİCİ BİR DESTAN- 

Turgut üzakman'ın ''50 yıllık emeğimin ürünü'' olarak nitelendirdiği roman, Bilgi Yayınevi'nden 22 YTL'den satışa sunuldu. ''Dünyadaki en meşru, en ahlaklı, en haklı, en kutsal savaşlardan birinin, emperyalizme karşı verilmiş ve kazanılmış ilk kurtuluş savaşının, bir millileşme ihtilalinin romanı, şaşırtıcı bir yakın zaman destanı'' sözleriyle tanıtılan kitap, Ulusal Kurtuluş Savaşı meşalesinin tutuşturulduğu günlerden başlayarak zaferin kazanılarak genç Cumhuriyet'in temellerinin atılmasına kadar geçen dönemi roman kurgusuyla işliyor. 
Ulu ünder Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, silah arkadaşları ve milli mücadeleye kanlarıyla, canlarıyla emek verenlerin yanında üzakman'ın roman karakterlerini de katarak zenginleştirdiği eseri 747 sayfa.

----------


## atoybil

TURGUT üZAKMAN Baskı Yılı : 2005 Yayın Evi : BİLGİ YAYINEVİ Sayfa : 752 

1948 yılında on arkadaşıyla on gün boyunca, Polatlı''dan Dumlupınar''a kadar yayan yürüyen Turgut üzakman, Milli Mücadelenin romanını yazmaya o gün karar vermiş. şu üılgın Türkler 57 yıllık bir araştırmanın ürünüdür.şu üılgın Türkler, dünyadaki en meşru, en ahlaklı, en haklı, en kutsal savaşlardan birinin, emperyalizme karşı verilmiş ve kazanılmış ilk kurtuluş savaşının, bir millileşme ihtilalinin romanıdır.Cumhuriyetimize karşı yapılan saldırıların en yoğun olduğu şu günlerde, cumhuriyetin kılık değiştire değiştire gelen emperyalizme rağmen nasıl kazanıldığının eşsiz öyküsü.

----------


## atoybil

"şu üılgın Türkler" adlı kitabından alınmı$tır 

Hikaye Turgut üzakman'nın "şu üılgın Türkler" adlı kitabından alınmıştır.

Olay 1920 yılında işgal altında İstanbul'da, Ankara'ya para yardımı yaparken geçer.
Sabah İstanbullular, Kızılay'ın çağrısına uyarak para yardımı yapmak üzere gazetelerde sıraya girdi. İleri gazetesinin dar iderhanesine sığmayanların büyük bir kısmı, dışarda kalmıştı. Kaldırımın sonunda bir işgal devriyesi göründü. Düzenli adımlarla yaklaşmaya başladı. İşgal askerlerine, her zaman kenara çekilerek yol veren İstanbullular, bu sefer kıllarını bile kıpırdatmadılar. Devriye 
kolu, kalabalığın arasından geçmeyi göze alamadı, yola inerek geçip gitti. 
İçerde, daha afyonu patlamamış olan huysuz idare memuru, bir deftere, söylene söylene, bağış yapanların adını ve bağış miktarını yazıyordu.
"Kahveci Ali, 100 kuruş"
"Eskici Yusuf, 50 kuruş"
"Hallaç Asım, 75 kuruş"
"Bakkal Ahmet, 100 kuruş"
"Terlikçi Adem, 200 kuruş"
Sırada, küçük cılız bir oğlan vardı. Bir önceki bağışçının çocuğu sanan memur, öfkeyle, yürüyüp yol vermesi için işaret etti. Ama çocuk yürümedi, büyük bir ciddiyetle, bütün servetini çıplak masanın üzerine bıraktı:
"Hasan, 5 kuruş"
Suratsız idare memuru birdenbire gözleri doldu. Ağladığını göstermemek için yüzünü, kocaman mendilinin arkasına saklayarak gürültü ile burunu sildi.

----------

